# Carbon-Rahmen - Meinungen / Gewichte / Schäden / Erfahrung / usw.



## eiji (4. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wie viele andere, denke auch ich über Carbon nach.
Es fehlt hier ein sachlicher Thread dazu.

Doch 1-2k Euronen fallen nicht vom Himmel, also muss es der Richtige sein!
Eine Lebensdauer von 3+ Jahren sollte drin sein, bei 10+ Marathons im Jahr. 


Folgende Infos und Erfahrungen sind wünschenswert:

-Gewichte?
-Detaillösungen?
-was fehlt an deinem Rahmen?
-VBrake-Aufnahme vorhanden oder möglich?
-Schadenserfahrungen?
= Schaltauge abgerissen und Rahmen heil geblieben?
= Sturzempfindlichkeit?
= Schäden durch Bremsen (Disc-Aufnahme oder Rahmen durch VBrake aufgedrückt?)
= Ast eingefädelt und gegen Ketten/Sitzstrebe gedrückt
= Umwerfer/Sitzrohr-Schäden

Es geht also um sachliche Fragen und Erfahrungen, weniger um den Geschmack und die Optik.

Wäre dankbar für einige Bilder und Eindrücke fernab von Werbung und Geprotze.


----------



## chris29 (4. August 2007)

Moin!
Ich habe (noch) das Orbea Alma Carbon im Keller. Mir bietet Carbon nich so große Vorteile. Zu deinen Punkten:
Gewicht: 1050 - 1500 Gramm wiegen die so, meiner 1200 Gramm, mein Juke aus Alu dagegen 1315, also auch nicht so viel mehr.

Detaillösungen:Sind auch nicht besser als Alurahmen. Schön sind die organischen Formen und Rohrübergänge. Wichtig ist das im Bereich der rechten Kettenstrebe nahe des Tretlagers ein Metallteil eingeklebt ist, da sonst beim Kettenklemmer das Carbonlaminat beschädigt werden kann.

Was an meinem Rahmen fehlt? Nichts eigentlich.

V- Brakeaufnahmen finde ich füpr meinen Teil unnötig, da veraltet.

Schadenserfahrung: Ich finde das ein Carbonrahmen doch um einiges empfindlicher ist. Sturz usw.

An meinem Rahmen reist das Schltauge eher ab als das der Rahmen Schaden nimmt, hab ich leider schon mal ausprobiert.

Ansonsten hatte ich keine Schäden durch Bremsaufnahmen oder sonstiges, wichtig: Drehmomente beachten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (4. August 2007)

chris29 schrieb:


> Schadenserfahrung: Ich finde das ein Carbonrahmen doch um einiges empfindlicher ist. Sturz usw.
> 
> ...
> 
> An meinem Rahmen reist das Schltauge eher ab als das der Rahmen Schaden nimmt, hab ich leider schon mal ausprobiert.



Diese 2 Punkte widersprechen sich doch eigentlich?! Wurde der Rahmen bei einem Sturz schon mal beschädigt?

Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich jetzt auf die 3. Saison mit einem Scott Genius.

Fazit:

Der Rahmen ist nicht empfindlich. Ich habe neben diversen Umfallern und Wegrutschern letzte Saison 2 wirklich üble Stürze gehabt. Die Lackoberfläche wurde dabei partiell verkratzt, auch nicht anders als bei einem Alu-Rahmen.

Bei einem Sturz (Abgang downhill über den Lenker, sehr steil, das bike hat sich überschlagen) ist der Ritchey-Carbonlenker gebrochen, aber der Rahmen hat nichts abbekommen. Ich selbst musste zum Nähen ins KH und sah auch ansonsten übel aus...  

Beim 2.Sturz habe ich einen Straßengraben übersehen, bin reingefahren und dann mit der Gabel voll gegen das Betonrohr der Überfahrt geknallt. Wieder übler Abgang über den Lenker, das bike hatte gar nichts.

Kritikpunkte, die auf das Material Carbon zurückzuführen sind, kann ich keine sehen, außer das man, wie schon geschrieben, sehr sorgfältig auf die Drehmomente achten muss und das es öfters schwierig bis unmöglich ist, das bike aufgrund der Geometrie und Rohrdurchmesser mit den meisten Auto-Fahrradhaltern zu transportieren.

Das Scale habe ich seit April 07, bisher bin ich ca. 2.200 Km gefahren. Die Erfahrungen decken sich mit denen des Genius. Trotz Sturz und Umfaller bisher keine Probleme.

LG

Bernd


----------



## chris29 (6. August 2007)

Die beiden Punkte widersprechen sich m.E. nicht. Der 2. Punkt bezieht sich auf Schaltauge. Bei einem Sturz denke ich das der Alurahmen nur verbeult und ein Carbonrahmen evt. so stark beschädigt wirt das eine Reparatur nicht mehr möglich ist, hab bei mir allerdings noch keinen Sturz gehabt, zum Glück.


----------



## IGGY (6. August 2007)

chris29 schrieb:


> V- Brakeaufnahmen finde ich füpr meinen Teil unnötig, da veraltet


Veraltet? Blödsinn


----------



## M4d_K3kz (6. August 2007)

v-brakes oder scheibenbremse sind beide ausgereifte systeme egal was die industrie sagt ... wenn man eine moderene vbrake kauft weiß man was man hat. bremsen tun sie alle und für den normaluser mehr als ausreichend


----------



## prinz_f (6. August 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Veraltet? Blödsinn





Hepatitis schrieb:


> v-brakes oder scheibenbremse sind beide ausgereifte systeme egal was die industrie sagt ... wenn man eine moderene vbrake kauft weiß man was man hat. bremsen tun sie alle und für den normaluser mehr als ausreichend



Zustimm!!! Genauso wie von den Bike-Magazinen Fullys, breite Reifen, große Scheibendurchmesser als state-of-the-art gepriesen werden und es demnach ohne gar nicht mehr geht... (lesen tu ich die Hefte trotzdem  )

@Topic: von der neuen Firma "Leichtkraft" gibts einen Carbon-Rahmen um 899 Euro. Wäre in diesen Zusammenhang vielleicht ganz interessant.


----------



## chris29 (7. August 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Veraltet? Blödsinn



Gut, war vielleich etwas überzogen ausgedrückt, fahre aber selbst zwischenzeitlich immer mal wieder V-Brake, und bei Nässe bzw. Schlamm komme ich mehr als schlecht zum stehen. Wiege selbst aber auch 78 Kg, evt. liegt es daran.


----------



## IGGY (8. August 2007)

Welche V-Brake und welche Felge fährst du denn dann wenn du mit der veralteten Kacke fährst?


----------



## jones (8. August 2007)

noch was zum thema:

bei mir im team fahren einige scale und genius.

bisherige schäden waren ein abgerissenes schaltauge und ein ausgebrochenes flaschenhaltergewinde.

das schaltauge wurde von scott repariert - das gewinde durch eine niete mit entspechendem gewinde selbst repariert.

schwerster schaden war ein loch im oberrohr (etwa so groß wie ein -stück) - verursacht durch eine schraube eines barends (dies ist natürlich selbstverschuldet - sollte man aber dran denken)

dieser schaden wurde von einer spezialfirma, die u.a. teile für die l&r industrie teile herstellt recht günstig behoben. scott lehnte damals jegliche reparatur o.ä. ab.

ansonsten eben lackschäden - aber das ist ja kein carbon-spezifisches problem.


----------



## Randy Andy (8. August 2007)

Man sollte auch achten das die hintere Bremsscheibenaufnahme nicht geklebt oder genietet ist. Hebt beides nicht. Hab die teile schon abgerissen bei Scott und GIANT gesehen!

Randy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exclusive-Bikes (8. August 2007)

*Klugscheißmodusan* Du meinst wohl "Bremssattelaufnahme" oder ? *Klugscheißmodusaus*

S~

Exclusive Bikes


----------



## stefansls (17. August 2007)

Nabend,! Hab mir heut ein taurin sl bestellt und würde jetzt mal gern wissen ob man nen cfk Rahmen in den Dachgepäckträger einspannen kann oder nicht. Das konnte mir mein Händler nämlich nicht sagen, er meinte: wenn es sein bike wär würde er es nicht machen. Desweiteren würde mich interessieren ob bei einem cfk Rahmen wirklich nach einem Chainsuck schon die Kettenstrebe durch sein kann. 
mfg. Stefan


----------



## T.R. (19. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich kann im Hinblick auf Carbon nur über fünf von mir gefahren Rahmen berichten.
Mein erster Carbon-Hauptrahmen war eine Scott Strike LTD. Der Carbon Hauptrahmen wies sich als unproblematisch aus. Er bekam lediglich einmal ein Loch im Carbon, welches auf das Luftventil eines beim Händler falsch herum eingebauten Dämpfers zurückzuführen war. Der Hauptrahmen wurde damals vom Händler anstandslos getauscht. Was mir am Strike allerdings nicht gefiel war der recht weiche Skandium Hinterbau und die hohe seitliche Belastung des Dämpfers, welche sich in der Praxis durch eine hohe Anzahl von Dämpferdefekten des SID Dämpfers bemerkbar machte. 2 heftige Stürze hat der Hauptrahmen lediglich mit Lackmacken quittiert.
Zudem habe ich 2 Scott Scale besessen, einen 2005 10er Disc Only mit 2005er XTR Disc Ausstattung und einen 2006er LTD in "Custom-Leicht-Austattung" mit V-Brake. Gestürzt bin ich mit beiden Rädern nicht, so dass ich keine Sturzerfahrungen mit dem Rahmen habe. Problempunkt an einem Rahmen war nach 1300km ein Knacken im Tretlagerbereich, welches auf eine eingeklebte Gewindeschale des Innenlagers zurückzuführen war, die sich gelockert hatte. Der Rahmen wurde getauscht. Danach machte die XTR Disc zum wiederholten Mal Probleme und ich habe den getauschten Disc Only Rahmen verkauft. Am anderen Rahmen hatte ich hingegen ab km 500 ständig mit einem leisen, aber hörbaren Knacken im Sattelrohr zu kämpfen. Das Knacken habe ich trotz Carbonpaste und gewechselter Sattelstütze ( Carbon/Alu) nicht wirklich in den Griff bekommen. Scott konnte allerdings keinen Fehler am Rahmen feststellen, "Stabilität ist dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt!" O-Ton-Scott. Der Rahmen hatte dann einen Chainsuck, der sich trotz aufgeklebtem Metalschutzpad heftig in die Kettenstrebe zog und deutlich in die Carbonstruktur eindrang. Laut Scott kein Problem! Für mich allerdings in Verbindung mit dem Sitzrohrknacken schon, so daß ich mich vom Rahmen getrennt habe. Der Rahmen wurde einem potentiellen Nachwuchstalent aus dem Team meines Händlers kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt, der den Rahmen trotz der Mängel mit Kusshand nahm. Der Rahmen fährt noch. Das Knacken im Sitzrohr ist deutlich lauter geworden, die Strebe hält allerdings. Den Fahrer stört das Knacken nicht.
Ich bin dann erstmal auf meinen älteren Räder herumgefahren und habe mir als nächstes Bike ein Storck Adrenalin Carbon Fully zugelegt. Auch dies war nicht die Erfüllung, da sich dort schon nach kurzer Zeit das Aluinsert im  Sitzrohr lockerte. Dies wurde allerdings neu einlaminiert, seitdem hält es.Der Storck hat einen Sturz gut überstanden, lediglich Lackmacken am Oberrohr durch einen eingeschlagenen Lenker. Steinschlag am Unterrohr hat allerdings auch stellenweise leicht der oberen Deckschicht des Carbons zugesetzt und nicht nur dem Lack. Derartige Macken hatten die Scott Rahmen nicht, hieraus würde ich jetzt allerdings nicht schließen, dass dies bei den Scott Rahmen nicht ebenso passiert wäre. Chainsuck beim Storck betrifft den Aluhinterbau. Beim Storck neigt der 06er XTR Standard Umwerfer zum Verdehen. Derzeit fahre ich das Storck wenig, da der Fox Dämpfer ständig muckt.

Als Carbon Hardtail fahre ich derzeit ein Simplon Gravity, welches bisher (1600km) anstandslos funktioniert. Der Rahmen war der Tipp eines Freundes, der das Gravity ohne Probleme hart und häufig fährt. Die Verarbeitung im Detail gefällt mir besser als bei Scott und Storck. Speziell die Scott Rahmen wirkten etwas lieblos (Klebereste, teilweise sichtbare dicke Kratzer an den Aluinserts, stellenweise keine gleichmäßige Lackschicht) verarbeitet, aber auch der Storck Aluhinterbau könnte preisangemessen besser poliert sein. . Der Gravity hat zudem ein austauschbares Schaltauge, welches meine Scales nicht hatten, jetzt aber wohl auch am Scale zu finden ist. Chainsuck kann am Gravity nicht vorkommen, da der Rahmen ein gut einstellbares Blech hat, welches diesen effektiv verhindert. Das Unterrohr habe ich abgeklebt, so dass Steinschlag kein Problem ist. Alles in allem macht somit auf mich der Simplon Rahmen qualitativ den besten Eindruck. Bisher keine Knackgeräusche.
Mit den V-Brakes hatte ich übrigens bisher keine Probleme am Carbon Rahmen, weder der Scott noch der Simplon Rahmen lassen sich hier zu stark aufbiegen. Der Simplon ist allerdings diesbezüglich weniger verwindungsanfällig als der Scott.

Zum Gewicht: Hier führt Scott klar vor Simplon. Meine Scale Rahmen wogen in Größe L ca.1219 gr (Disk und Canti) und ca. 1187 gr in Disc Only. Der Simplon Rahmen wiegt in vergleichbarer 49er Rahmengröße 1287gr (Disk und Canti).

Steifigkeit: Die Steifigkeit ist für meine 80kg auf beiden Rahmen sehr gut. Ich habe auch bei den Scales keine Steifigkeit vermißt. Der Simplon steht ohnehin wie eine 1. Der Komfort ist auf beiden Rahmen besser als bei einem Alurahmen. An Titan kommt er natürlich nicht ran......


----------



## eiji (19. August 2007)

T.R. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann im Hinblick auf Carbon nur über fünf von mir gefahren Rahmen berichten.
> Mein erster Carbon-Hauptrahmen war eine Scott Strike LTD. Der Carbon ......



So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt.
Vielen Dank T.R.


Ich habe auch schon seit langem Simplon im Auge. 
Deshalb freue ich mich, dass du zu diesem keine großen Mängel angeben kannst.

Ein knackender Rahmen ist ein Skandal!  
Wie will man zu so einem Rahmen noch vertrauen haben?
Ich fahre Stahl und prügel das Hardtail fast senkrecht den Berg runter, und in solchen Situationen muss Vertrauen zum Material da sein.
Deshalb bin ich auch skeptisch, was carbon-lenker/sattelstützen angeht.

Also mal schaun, vielleicht wird ein Simplon mein Winterprojekt ...

Thk und Gruß,
eiji


----------



## stephdeluxe (22. August 2007)

Hallo,

Ich fahre zwar keinen Carbonrahmen, habe aber aus Studien- und Ausbildungszeit einen gewissen Überblick über die Verschiedenen Materialien und ihre Eigenschaften.

Das Hauptproblem bei Carbonfaserverstärkten Kunststoffen ist, dass sie im Verlgleich zu Metallen keine Streckgrenze besitzen. D.h. das Material biegt sich elastisch bis zu einer Maximalkraft und bricht dann. Metalle biegen sich dann erst noch plastisch,bevor es zum Bruch kommt. 
Leider hat carbon auch noch den Nachteil, dass es vorkommen kann, dass nach stürzen eine Schädigung auftritt, die man von aussen nicht sehen kann. dann kann der Rahmen unvermittelt brechen.

Die Vorteile des Carbons liegen aber darin, dass man sehr gute steifigkeiten bei geringen Gewichten erreichen kann. Übergänge lassen sich bei Monocoquebauweise kraftflussgerechter gestalten als bei klassischer rohrbauweise.


----------



## jones (28. August 2007)

hallo zusammen,

hab gerade eine trek 9.9 elite von nem team-kollegen da um paar sachen einzustellen. dabei hab ich folgende "entdeckung" gemacht, welche ihren ursprung wohl in einem kettenklemmer bei der marathon-dm vor paar wochen hat.

irgendwie ne fehlkonstruktion so wenig platz für die kettenblätter zu lassen und das ganz dann auch noch ohne verstärkungsblech





es ist nur noch eine lage übrig, welche man sehr leicht mit nem finger eindrücken kann. sieht echt übel aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (28. August 2007)

da kan man ja vorsorgen. zum beispiel mit cola dose


ich hab auch schon einen rahmen aus alu durch kettenklemmer kaputt geamcht. ist aber schon ne weile her.


----------



## schuberth1 (4. November 2007)

Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit Carbon Rahmen bzw. Bikes?

Mich würde der Specialized HT Carbon Rahmen interessieren.

Auch interessant wäre zu wissen, was der Hersteller im Fall eines Schadens, dem Kunden anbietet.

Klar kann nicht immer die Garantie einspringen, aber bei Trek habe ich von einem Crash Replaycement gehört.


----------



## cannondaleman (4. November 2007)

hallo ich bin vor 2 Jahren nen carbonrahnen gefahren

aber seid meinen trainingssturz hab ich nur mehr alurahmen gekauft.

Der rahmen ist vorne beim Lenkkopf aufgeplazt.

Die Firma Simplon hat mir aber keine Garantie mehr gegeben.
da es sich um einen Überlastungsbruch gehandelt haben soll. 

Das Lustige bei der Geschichte ist nur das die Gabel, die Felge und der Reifen oder sonstige Teile am Rad keinen Schaden genommen haben, da ich sie jetzt noch in meinem Bergrad benutze. 

Ich finde das an gewissen Bereich wie am Lenkkopf die Bauweise entscheidend ist. Bei meinen rahmen waren die beiden Rahmenhälften zusammenklebt und nicht überlapt, ein bekannter von mir hat auch gesagt das ein 0.5mm dickes Edelstahlband oben und unten am Lenkkopf das verhindert hätten.
Gewicht ca. 50 Gramm

Meinen nächsten carbonrahmen werde ich sicher bevor ich in kaufe genau ansehn. 

Fotos zum rahmen sende ich gerne per e-mail [email protected]


----------



## cruiser007 (5. November 2007)

T.R. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann im Hinblick auf Carbon nur über fünf von mir gefahren Rahmen berichten.
> Mein erster Carbon-Hauptrahmen war eine Scott Strike LTD. Der Carbon Hauptrahmen wies sich als unproblematisch aus. Er bekam lediglich einmal ein Loch im Carbon, welches auf das Luftventil eines beim Händler falsch herum eingebauten Dämpfers zurückzuführen war. Der Hauptrahmen wurde damals vom Händler anstandslos getauscht. Was mir am Strike allerdings nicht gefiel war der recht weiche Skandium Hinterbau und die hohe seitliche Belastung des Dämpfers, welche sich in der Praxis durch eine hohe Anzahl von Dämpferdefekten des SID Dämpfers bemerkbar machte. 2 heftige Stürze hat der Hauptrahmen lediglich mit Lackmacken quittiert.
> Zudem habe ich 2 Scott Scale besessen, einen 2005 10er Disc Only mit 2005er XTR Disc Ausstattung und einen 2006er LTD in "Custom-Leicht-Austattung" mit V-Brake. Gestürzt bin ich mit beiden Rädern nicht, so dass ich keine Sturzerfahrungen mit dem Rahmen habe. Problempunkt an einem Rahmen war nach 1300km ein Knacken im Tretlagerbereich, welches auf eine eingeklebte Gewindeschale des Innenlagers zurückzuführen war, die sich gelockert hatte. Der Rahmen wurde getauscht. Danach machte die XTR Disc zum wiederholten Mal Probleme und ich habe den getauschten Disc Only Rahmen verkauft. Am anderen Rahmen hatte ich hingegen ab km 500 ständig mit einem leisen, aber hörbaren Knacken im Sattelrohr zu kämpfen. Das Knacken habe ich trotz Carbonpaste und gewechselter Sattelstütze ( Carbon/Alu) nicht wirklich in den Griff bekommen. Scott konnte allerdings keinen Fehler am Rahmen feststellen, "Stabilität ist dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt!" O-Ton-Scott. Der Rahmen hatte dann einen Chainsuck, der sich trotz aufgeklebtem Metalschutzpad heftig in die Kettenstrebe zog und deutlich in die Carbonstruktur eindrang. Laut Scott kein Problem! Für mich allerdings in Verbindung mit dem Sitzrohrknacken schon, so daß ich mich vom Rahmen getrennt habe. Der Rahmen wurde einem potentiellen Nachwuchstalent aus dem Team meines Händlers kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt, der den Rahmen trotz der Mängel mit Kusshand nahm. Der Rahmen fährt noch. Das Knacken im Sitzrohr ist deutlich lauter geworden, die Strebe hält allerdings. Den Fahrer stört das Knacken nicht.
> ...






Also ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren den Simplon Gravity Rahmen,
und natürlich bin ich begeistert von dem Rahmen, aber ich sags gleich vorne weg, ich hab schon zwei kaputt gemacht....
Also deshalb sag ich, sind Carbon rahmen was Stürze anbelangt schon sehr anfällig, also ich hatte einen Sturz, da ist mir der Lenker mit Bremshebel aufs Oberroh geknallt, keine Chance, der war durch...
Anderes mal, hat mir ein Holzfäller der nicht aufgepasst hat einen Baumstamm entgegengeschmissen, so dass ich zum Glück nicht erwischt wurde, aber leider wieder mein Rahmen, am Hinterbau, auch zack durchgerbochen...
Also bei den Alu Rahmen wär eine Delle drin gewesen, so war ich einmal viel Geld los, das andere mal hab ich jetzt noch Stress mit der Versicherung....
Aber ich kann nur sagen, vom Fahrverhalten ist der Simplon Top, ebenfalls das austauschbare Schaltauge!
Bin mal gespannt auf das neue Razorblade!!!!!
Grüße


----------



## Mr. Speed (6. November 2007)

chris29 schrieb:


> V- Brakeaufnahmen finde ich füpr meinen Teil unnötig, da veraltet.



Ach jaa jetz fällts mir erst auf, komisch dass ich erst jetzt draufkomme! Die ganzen Uphiller fahren mit 200er Scheiben weil v-Brakes veraltet sind


----------



## flix f (17. November 2007)

So dann will ich auch mal berichten, ich fahre seit Juni diesen jahres ein selbst zusammen gestellters Scott Scale 10, ich kann sagen, das das Rad super zu fahren  ist.

Ich bin seit Juni ca 6000km damit gefahren inklusive der Transalp Challange und einer weiteren Alpenüberquerung mit 16 000hm und anspruchsvollem Gelände gefahren.

Das Gewicht des rahmen in der Disc Only Version Größe L (49cm Sattelrohr) beträgt echte 1080g 

Ich bin mit dxem Rahmen bereits mehrfach im Rennen gestürzt, dabei hat es einmal meine Vorbauklemmung zerbröselt- nur als Indikator wie heftig der Sturz war, der Rahmen hat nur einen Kratzer auf dem Oberrohr, der nichteinmalmal die Decklage erreicht

Das Tretlager ist super Steif, alle kraft wird tatsächlich in Vortrieb verwandelt, alle die sagen man merkt diesbezüglich keien Unterschied zu einem leichtem Alu Rahmen sind noch keinen guten  Carbon Rahmen  gefahren oder haben nicht genug "Dampf in den Waden"  (bitte nicht ernst nehmen)

Der Rahmen ist super komfortabel, troz des eher harten Speedneedle kann ich 6h und mehr  ohne probleme über hartes Terrain fahren und es ist angenehmer als mein Alu Hardtail mit weichem Titanstreben Satttel.

Als Manko würde ich die sehr Krazempfindliche Oberfläche ansehen,  zumal das bei einem so schönen Rad immer besonders "weh tut"

in Kombination mit der mitgelieferten WCS Carbon Stütze hatte ich noch nie Prbleme mit geräuschen oder einer  eingerutschten Sattelstütze

als weiters Manko ist sicherlich der horrende Preis zu bezeichnen.


----------



## chris29 (20. November 2007)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ach jaa jetz fällts mir erst auf, komisch dass ich erst jetzt draufkomme! Die ganzen Uphiller fahren mit 200er Scheiben weil v-Brakes veraltet sind


Tja, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, so schrieb ich "für meinen Teil" sind sie veraltet. Und im Übrigen funzen auch die neuen Teile bei Schlamm und Nässe schlechter als meine XTR- oder Marta Scheiben mit 180 bzw. 160 mm.
Wenn jemand 50- 60 Kg wiegt siehts vielleicht anders aus, ich wieg aber immer so zwischen 78-82 Kg

Achso, ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist, bei mir folgt auf einem "Uphill" auch immer ein "Downhill"
Ausser ich fahr nur Bergaufwettbewerbe.


----------



## tester1234 (25. November 2007)

@schuberth1 falls es noch von interesse ist...
Ich weiß das es bei cube ein crash replacment gibt.


----------



## biker-tim (25. November 2007)

@tester1234

kannst du genaueres zum crash replacement von Cube berichten?

Preise, Abwicklung usw.

Danke


----------



## checky (26. November 2007)

jones schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab gerade eine trek 9.9 elite von nem team-kollegen da um paar sachen einzustellen. dabei hab ich folgende "entdeckung" gemacht, welche ihren ursprung wohl in einem kettenklemmer bei der marathon-dm vor paar wochen hat.
> 
> ...



TREK hat ausnahmslos an allen Carbonrahmen dicke Carbon- oder Alubleche an dieser Stelle die einen Chainsuck sehr effektiv vom Carbon des Rahmens fern halten. 
Wenn der Besitzer nun aus Gewichtsgründen oder warum auch immer dieses Blech abgemacht hat, dann ist er erstens selber schuld & hat es zweitens nicht besser verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tester1234 (26. November 2007)

Kann dir dazu nicht 100%iges genaues sagen, weiß nur von einem FReund, dass es dies gibt. Frag doch mal beim Cube-Händler nach, der müsste es ja genauer wissen.

Mfg


----------



## schuberth1 (27. November 2007)

checky schrieb:


> TREK hat ausnahmslos an allen Carbonrahmen dicke Carbon- oder Alubleche an dieser Stelle die einen Chainsuck sehr effektiv vom Carbon des Rahmens fern halten.
> Wenn der Besitzer nun aus Gewichtsgründen oder warum auch immer dieses Blech abgemacht hat, dann ist er erstens selber schuld & hat es zweitens nicht besser verdient



Trek bringt Anfang Dezember 07 einen neuen Carbon HT Rahmen raus. Wir können davon ausgehen, dass in diesen Rahmen alle Erfahrungen und Inovationen der letzten Jahre einfliessen werden. Ohne nähere Details zu kennen, würde ich mal sagen, dass Teil wird der brüller.


----------



## 4xdome (27. November 2007)

jones schrieb:


> noch was zum thema:
> 
> bei mir im team fahren einige scale und genius.
> 
> ...



Hey, kannst Du mir sagen wie die Firma heisst die das macht und wo die ihren Sitz hat? Habe eine kleine Stelle am Hinterbau die ich rep. lassen will.
Was hat denn die Rep. für das Loch so gekostet?

Danke


----------



## _tom_ (27. November 2007)

giant, und andere haben schöne und sicherlich haltbare carbonrahmen.

ich selbst bin dahingehend jedoch etwas gebrandmarkt - hatte nen downhillrahmen aus carbon ( remec dh pro worldcup ) ( tschechengeschoss  ) der bei mir leider gerade mal drei wochen gehalten hat ...

wenn carbon im hardteilbereich dann aber nicht von einem kleinhersteller like remec sondern dann etwas kostenspieliger by scott oder so

soll ja nicht nur schön aussehen sondern auch mal halten.


----------



## tester1234 (27. November 2007)

@tom

einen Downhillrahmen aus Carbon ist doch sicherlich auch etwas fragwürdig????
Die Chancen dass man beim Downhill stürtzt sind doch ziemlig hoch (würde ich als Unerfahrener behaupten).
Carbon+Sturz=evtl. schaden den man nicht sieht
Alu+Sturz =evtl. delle bzw. Bruchschaden, den man sieht .-)


----------

